# Movies you're surprised have never been made



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2011)

Self-explanatory title.

I'm surprised no one in Hollywood has tried to cash in on an adaption of Clifford the Big Red Dog in 3D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Fat woman porn in 3D.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 14, 2011)

Im suprised no ones done a Captain Marvel/Shazam movie yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

SHAZAM!

That might actually make a decent movie, but nobody really knows who that is. I mean I've read comics he's in and I barely know who that is.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 14, 2011)

Shazam is barely even relevant in DC. He doesnt even have his own book in the New 52...thats how much he's neglected.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

DARK FUCKING TOWER.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

Why it would suck as a movie?

tv show, now that I could see


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't want Ron Howard touching Dark Tower.  I'm glad that got cancelled.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 14, 2011)

a saint seiya or Beyonder movie.. but that would be boring I suppose.


----------



## Batman4Life (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm surprised they havent made a movie about Tupac


----------



## Batman4Life (Sep 14, 2011)

and a movie about Martin Luther King jr. (or at else i dont think they have)


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh man, I can see it now: MLK. How in the world _hasn't_ that been made?


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 14, 2011)

They actually were going to do a Captain Marvel movie for a while. In fact, a few years ago Dwayne Johnson had fans vote on whether they'd want him to play Captain Marvel or Black Adam, and the votes for Adam won so he was "cast" in the role. But since we've heard squat about the project since then, I's day it's a safe bet it's not happening, at least not anytime soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

I still want a Dark Tower series at the very least. It could also work as a series of 4 movies, just not a trilogy.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 15, 2011)

Beatles Biopic.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

banhammer 2, the electric boogaloo


----------



## illmatic (Sep 15, 2011)

A Wonder Woman movie by Joss Whedon


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm, i've always thought that a Sword of Shannara move would have been made. its the sort of generic fantasy that'd probably big screen well


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Batman in space.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 15, 2011)

A *good* adaption of The Dresden Files .


----------



## Beast. (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm surprised somebody hasn't made a live action Gargoyles film yet. Even though we all know our pals at disney would try their absolute hardest to fuck it up. I'll still pay to see it.

And WTH happened to this Deadpool movie I heard about a while back?? :\



CrazyMoronX said:


> SHAZAM!
> 
> That might actually make a decent movie, but nobody really knows who that is. I mean I've read comics he's in and I barely know who that is.



You might know this already but DC made a bunch of animated shorts, one of which was Shazam vs Black Adam. I think it's 20 minutes or so but it's pretty fuckin cool. The Jonah Hex one is badass too.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 16, 2011)

Beast said:


> And WTH happened to this Deadpool movie I heard about a while back?? :\



Just last week, Marvel producer Lauren Donner said it's still in the works.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Beast said:


> I'm surprised somebody hasn't made a live action Gargoyles film yet. Even though we all know our pals at disney would try their absolute hardest to fuck it up. I'll still pay to see it.
> 
> And WTH happened to this Deadpool movie I heard about a while back?? :\
> 
> ...



Never heard of it, actually. The last thing I saw him in was Kingdom Come. 


Correction: the only thing I've ever seen him in at all. Ever.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2011)

> Shazam is barely even relevant in DC. He doesnt even have his own book in the New 52...thats how much he's neglected.


Still, if marketed well and done by the right people, that movie would just kill.


----------



## Beast. (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder if they'll use Christain Bale and Ryan Reynolds if they ever end up making a live action Justice League.



Doom85 said:


> Just last week, Marvel producer Lauren Donner said it's still in the works.



Well that just made my day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Nah. They'll replace Bale with Nic Cage.


----------

